# Online Goat Show



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I lost the web adress. Can anyone give it to me?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.goatshows.freeforums.org

Stacey if you don't want other sites posted let me know, and I won't do it again


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't care -hehe I happen to be an admin over there anyway (though I hardly show my face anymore - being so busy and all).

The show is being judged at the moment, almost done but we had a hard time getting judges and workign out some issues.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't think you would :wink: I never really got that rule..........


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I just found this thread. I know that most of you probably already know this (this is posted in a different thread), but for those of you that don't and found this thread...

Goat Shows has moved to goatshows.freeforums.org.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Aw i wanted to show a couple of my girls in there so bad but didn;t have any front shots of them, only side and rear. Oh well maybe next year.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The next show starts in the spring so you have plenty of time for getting pics


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah Beth! You won't need to get them in yet . Lots of time! You should totally enter your lovely ladies!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

You have plenty of time Beth!  Please do enter your pretty girls! We were lacking on Alpines this summer....they were in AOP!

We have all Dairy Breeds(including Minis!), Boers, Kikos, Pygmies(we had absolutely no Pygmy entries!), and Myotonics(they too had no entries!) So please! Come and join the fun!! :thumb:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh thats good i can't wait to get everyone clipped. I would love to get my soon to be seven year old up there. 
beth


----------

